# Nothing but Blooms



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I planted my Tomatoes on March 4th,the stalks are almost 3' tall with nothing but Blooms. Never had this problem before.
Suggestons or comments?


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Your going to have to polinate them yourself. Lack of bee's in your area ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The weather has just now really turned warm at night in my area...bet you start seeing them very soon.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Who knows? I generally blame it on the weather, or bees, or both. I personally do not think bees pollenate tomatoes that much. I thump my tomatoe cages with a stick, daily, for the first couple of weeks of blooming.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm going to try some clover honey up high this year or go into bee keeping. I saw few last year and a guy at the feed store said they are highly atracted to honey. Just a thought


----------



## just-me-n-my-boat (Apr 29, 2009)

EPSOM SALT. SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

you could try some blossom set from a nursery. My grandmother used to say that you had to whip em with a willow switch. I just shake the cages to spread the pollen around. good luck.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Get a feather and just start carefully start touching the blooms. Good luck.


----------

